# Help lost and worry 4 mm short cervix



## Bonnietran

Hi everyone Im 32 and this is my first child but I've been on a roller coaster ride since the begin I very scared so if anyone been through my situation please tell me about your experience and hopefully give me some advice.
I went for a scan at 20weeks my baby was normal but the lady who was doing the scan check my cervix and found that it was open she put in the camera to see internally and found that I was 4.6cm dilated I didn't know what this mean cause its my first baby but she looked every worried she sent me to my doctor right away my doc said this is serious gave me a letter and send me to hospital. At the hospital I was admitted straightaway and I stayed there the night next morning they scan me again this time I was 3 cm dilated that afternoon they did another scan and found that I was 4.2cm dilated so they organize to put in a stitch next morning. I had the stitch and was on strict bed rest for 24 hrs that means no getting down from bed for any reason. And was given antibiotic and a pink pill which stop my contraction. Next day went for another scan I was not dilated anymore but my cervix even after the stitch is still very short only 2cm. The doc came in later that day and told me it was good they are happy with it being 25mm or 20mm and that I got no infection and I can go home tomorrow but need to come back every week for check up.
The week after I came (21wks) I came back for the scan cervix was 17mm shorten a bit more baby was active and fine. Week 22 cervix was even shorter 14mm but something else was happening cause the doc a lot of concern my baby is in a very unusual position her head is bent all the way backwards the doc said he never seen this before so he told me to come back in 2 days to see if the baby head is back to normal and gave me progesterone pessaries. I came back this time 3 specialist came in to have a look the baby she was still in the same position, I'd asked so many questions but got no proper answer from anyone all they said was we have to keep following up and they will have meeting to see if anyone have seen or heard of this and wait till baby comes out I was devastated so lost but that's the least of my worries. Week 23 scan baby still in the same but my cervix is now 10mm very short he had a look at my stitch he said it still there so it's ok. Week 24 which was yesterday my scan was even worst I'm now 4mm shorten the stitch has move and is no good to me anymore which means I have nothing to hold back my baby it's only 24 week so small what can I do to help her! Some doctor from NICU came down to talk to me about premature baby survival rate and that not many do at 24 wks and even if they do survive they will most likely be server disable.


----------



## Craigswife

You poor thing, what a traumatic time you are going through. Have a look on the Incompetent cervix thread, there are lots of ladies, including myself that have had shortening of the cervix and stitches. I've had 2 premature babies, not at 24 weeks but from my experience what I will say is there are many babies born at 24 weeks who do very well. Lizzie on the incompetent cervix thread had her daughter at 24 weeks and she did very well, she is very knowledgable as are many of the other ladies, pop on, you would be made very welcome.


----------



## Bonnietran

Craigswife said:


> You poor thing, what a traumatic time you are going through. Have a look on the Incompetent cervix thread, there are lots of ladies, including myself that have had shortening of the cervix and stitches. I've had 2 premature babies, not at 24 weeks but from my experience what I will say is there are many babies born at 24 weeks who do very well. Lizzie on the incompetent cervix thread had her daughter at 24 weeks and she did very well, she is very knowledgable as are many of the other ladies, pop on, you would be made very welcome.

Thank you I'm very sad and scared, my husband is very sad cause it took us 13 years to conceive he looks worried everyday but keep saying its ok to me but I feel so bad.


----------



## 25weeker

Hi

I am sorry you have had such a hard time. Have you been given the steroid injections to help mature the babies lungs and have they recommended strict bed rest?

When I had an emergency stitch at 21 weeks last time I was put on bed rest although that was mainly due to it being a twin pregnancy, however I do believe it helped. I even ate lying down on my side which was a nice challenge.

Neonatal doctors will give you worst case scenarios to prepare you but not all babies will turn out like that. I was given the same talk as yourself when I went into labour at 25 weeks. The chance of survival for my girls were reduced due to me having an infection. Sadly I did lose one of my girls at 1 day old as her lungs weren't mature enough. My surviving daughter had a grade IV IVH so was given an unknown outcome but told it was a wait and see how it affected her. She is now 3 1/2 and apart from being small she has caught up developmentally and to date is showing no issues.

I hope this gives you a bit of hope and you last a few more days or weeks as every day makes a big difference to a baby.

Xx


----------



## Bonnietran

25weeker said:


> Hi
> 
> I am sorry you have had such a hard time. Have you been given the steroid injections to help mature the babies lungs and have they recommended strict bed rest?
> 
> When I had an emergency stitch at 21 weeks last time I was put on bed rest although that was mainly due to it being a twin pregnancy, however I do believe it helped. I even ate lying down on my side which was a nice challenge.
> 
> Neonatal doctors will give you worst case scenarios to prepare you but not all babies will turn out like that. I was given the same talk as yourself when I went into labour at 25 weeks. The chance of survival for my girls were reduced due to me having an infection. Sadly I did lose one of my girls at 1 day old as her lungs weren't mature enough. My surviving daughter had a grade IV IVH so was given an unknown outcome but told it was a wait and see how it affected her. She is now 3 1/2 and apart from being small she has caught up developmentally and to date is showing no issues.
> 
> I hope this gives you a bit of hope and you last a few more days or weeks as every day makes a big difference to a baby.
> 
> Xx

Thank you for your comforting I really needed some one to talk to. Yes they offered me steroid but I postponed it because of what the neonatal said to me and my husband we decided to go home and bed rested for 1 more week and see how things go at my next check up which will be in 6 days from now. And the steroid is only for 7 days what if I don't deliver in 7 days and wasted the effect of the steroid there are a lot of things going through my mind I really don't know what to do I'm scared that if she comes out to early she will be disable I don't want this to happen its so lucky for you but what if I'm not so lucky


----------



## 25weeker

I had the steroids at 23 weeks and gave birth at 25+2. My surviving daughters lungs where in good shape for her gestation and was off the ventilator after 4 days. I would recommend you get them ASAP so they can have time to work. There is a lot of conflicting advice on how long they last for and I don't know if anything has been proven either way.

It is a worrying time and I spent the first year of my daughters life worrying how she would be. I have known many 23-25 weekers and tbh while not all of them are problem free most of the issues they have will not stop them having a good quality of life.

Have a look at the premature and Nicu babies section as there is stories there and here and now photo's of lots of prems xx


----------



## Craigswife

I agree with 25weeker, I would have the steroids now. I had them in both my pregnancies and they certainly made a huge difference to my babies, even when I delivered them 2 weeks and 6 weeks later, i was told they take about 48 hours to work.
Bedrest is a real benefit and can give you extra days/weeks, it gave me 5 extra weeks in my first pregnancy when I had no stitch and was funnelling.

I really feel for you and your husband at this worrying time, but don't lose hope. You will always receive lots of support here. X


----------



## Bonnietran

Craigswife said:


> I agree with 25weeker, I would have the steroids now. I had them in both my pregnancies and they certainly made a huge difference to my babies, even when I delivered them 2 weeks and 6 weeks later, i was told they take about 48 hours to work.
> Bedrest is a real benefit and can give you extra days/weeks, it gave me 5 extra weeks in my first pregnancy when I had no stitch and was funnelling.
> 
> I really feel for you and your husband at this worrying time, but don't lose hope. You will always receive lots of support here. X

Thanks again Graigswife and 25weekers I really appreciated your support and caring for me and my husband.
Just to let you know I went to antenatal clinic today for my every thursday followed up but the doctor held me back and advice me to have the steroid shot and be bed rested in hospital, saying that they don't want me walking around with such short cervix and I agreed, so they gave me the first steriod shot an hour ago and now on bedrest with my feet up trying to fight gravity. (Feet up was my idea) trying to do everything I can to help.


----------



## Craigswife

When I was in on bed rest they tilted my bed slightly so my feet were higher than my head. I'm glad you had your steroid injection, it'll be reassuring for you. X


----------



## 25weeker

Glad you have had the steroids and they have put you in bedrest in hospital.

It is hard being on bedrest as I was on it for a month before delivering but hopefully it will buy you precious time for your lo to stay inside a bit longer.

Good luck xx


----------



## Bonnietran

I do feel abit at ease now that im in hospital and with all your advices I really do hope for at least 28 wks finger crossed I will give you up date on everything that will be happening.


----------



## emalou90

I want you to know a story.
A friend of mine gave birth at 24 weeks.
Her son fought all the odds.
He's now a 6 year old with no disabilities/mental or physical
He's like all 6 year olds.
Early development was slower of course but now he's thriving and in a normal school etc.


So in the worst case there is always hope xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Bonnietran

emalou90 said:


> I want you to know a story.
> A friend of mine gave birth at 24 weeks.
> Her son fought all the odds.
> He's now a 6 year old with no disabilities/mental or physical
> He's like all 6 year olds.
> Early development was slower of course but now he's thriving and in a normal school etc.
> 
> 
> So in the worst case there is always hope xxxx :hugs:

Thanks I'll try to positive I'm feeling better not so depressed like I was at home


----------



## Bonnietran

The doctor just came in and examin me he said I have bulging membrane and that I'm dilated because the membrane is coming out I'm so scared I'm on strict bed rest and he said I might be delivering soon. (24wks and 3days


----------



## emalou90

Keeping you in my thoughts bonnietran xxx


----------



## xturnitoutx

good luck!! i hope they manage to keep baby in you a bit longer!

wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Bonnietran

Doctor just came in with another surprise they said my baby is in a breach positionher hand is stuck where the cervix is and that it can burst anytime and if it does I need to have a cecerian a big one cause she is too small. I'm just devastated one problem after another!


----------



## 25weeker

Try not to stress as still plenty if room for baby to turn. Every few days my girls were in different positions until i delivered. I delivered my surviving daughter breech as the consultant said it was only a problem after 26 weeks so it may be worth asking them. Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

So sorry Bonnie, only just now reading your thread. I won't start waffling about cervical lengths and stitches now that delivery of your baby seems imminent, BUT I will say that your situation is almost exactly like my second pregnancy when I delivered m daughter at 24+1. You can see her now as a healthy 8yr old in my avatar pic. Delivering this early is not ideal, but it doesn't have to be a tragic end with no hope sweetheart :hugs:

I'm not sure as I type this if they've already delivered your baby, but its also worth noting that Evie had her whole foot stuck through my stitch and cervix and hanging outside my body, with her head still inside my uterus. They didn't do a section however, but delivered her vaginally. This actually helped her because believe it or not, the distress she suffered prior to her birth, and the vaginal exit helped to actually mature her lungs (mother nature releases hormones when a baby is in distress specific to her prematurity, which develop the lungs rapidly). Your baby will have encountered the same rush of 'rescue hormones' over recent days thus helping, not hindering her.

I know it's hard, the emotions and fear so intense, but please take hope from our story. Girls do remarkably well when born early, she has had the steroids, and despite her prematurity has the best chance she could have in the circumstances. I will be thinking and praying for you lovely xxxx


----------



## Bonnietran

Hi everyone I'm still ok still hanging in there I'm now 25wks 2 days had my ultrasound on Tuesday baby hand is not in my cervix anymore but replace it with cords which is still very dangerous but I'm not concern about that I'm really concern about baby position she is breach to the max her head is super bent backwards all the way to her bottom her spine in the ultrasound all most look like a fishing hook and it has been this way since wks22. I'm aware that baby can get into breach position but being 3wks is very weird, I had 3 professor following my case but they said they have never seen this before. I'm so concern I'm scared that baby would be deform have anyone heard or seen this case I'm desperate to know.


----------



## jesssika

:hugs: !!


----------



## xturnitoutx

i'm happy to hear she is staying in, but am so sorry you're having to worry about something being wrong :hugs:

did anything abnormal come up on your 20 week scan? or on any of the scans they've done since (aside from her position)? would an amnio or any other tests be helpful? have they given you any possible explanation for her position?

i really hope they figure something out! it sounds very scary and i'm so sorry you're having to going through this :hugs:


----------



## ALISON69

just seen yur thread and sorry can not offer any advise but wishing you all the luck in the world and hoping baby stays in for longer and when she is delivered she is all ok and healithy.. 
good luck xxxxxx
keep us updated


----------



## Bonnietran

At wk 14 I had a blood test and ultrasound found out that baby was 1 over 44 chance of downsydrom it fell into high risk category so I went for the amino test result came back negative I was over the moon at wk 20 scan no abnormability found baby was in very good condition but they found out my cervix was 4.6cm dilated got stitch put in came back for check up at wk 21 everything was still fine but wk 22 scan was funny with her in bent backward position and she stayed like that till now. Doctor still have no idea.


----------



## Bonnietran

Hi everyone another update on Bonnie she is 26 wks exactly today but I don't think she will go any further as 2days ago my fluid leak its funny how I have bulging membrane but its still in take but I'm leaking esle where. Bonnie was measure today she is 786 grams, I was told I have to have a classical cecarian as my cervix is full of her cord. I pray to god my baby would be alright. And that her backward bent is just positional.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi sweetie!! I am so sorry for what has probably been the most stressful 6 weeks of your life. :hugs: I can't offer any advise on the position of your baby, but I wanted to wish you good luck. I was on bed rest for 3 1/2 months with a 1mm cervix. These ladies on here were my sanity. Please keep us posted on how you are. You guys are in my thoughts. :flower:


----------



## xturnitoutx

i'm praying for you and your baby :hugs:

i hope the surgery goes well and she comes out fighting!! 

please keep us updated!


----------



## bellezzajess

I've been thinking about you!


----------



## jandksmommy

Just read this thread and want to tell you I am praying for you. I'm sure the thin cervix is the least of your worries right now, with everything else going on. I hope I can give you some hope or comfort with my story. My first pregnancy, I was diagnosed with incompetent cervix at 25 weeks and put on hospital bed rest. My membranes eventually began to bulge through the cervix and started leaking at 30 weeks. The twins were born 3 weeks later. My second pregnancy, the same issue occurred but was not caught in time, so when a kidney infection caused preterm labor at 23 weeks gestation, my water broke instantly and my baby was born at 23 weeks... It was not an easy thing but she made it and is remarkably healthy. These little miracles are incredibly resilient and have a strength that will amaze you. Have faith and try to stay strong... I am praying for you.


----------



## onceisenough1

How are you and the baby? Praying for you


----------



## 4 boys

I know this is an old post and you've not been on for a while but I'm just hoping all is ok? 
I know last time you posted you was going through a tough time and a lot of concerns..

How are you and baby you've been in my thoughts since you posted?

:hugs::hugs:


----------

